

Ask HN: Node.js + Express / Jade - Resources for learning - dscb

I am starting a new project with another developer and we have decided to use Node.js for website portion. I&#x27;m new to javascript&#x2F;node and I was wondering in any of my fellow HN readers had any good resources&#x2F;tutorials for learning.
======
jmsbrwr
This is something I've just gone through building Anonymous IRC
([http://anonirc.co/](http://anonirc.co/)). I found the best way to do things
was to just jump in and get dirty. It probably took longer than it would have
if I had a good tutorial, but I couldn't find a tutorial that was worth using
(albeit I didn't try very hard). Express' documentation is just the worst
though. Just play around with it.

~~~
dscb
It's seems like this will be the plan. Are there any other useful extensions
for express that I should be aware of? I currently have it set up with just
express and jade. I've been looking into passport for user authentication and
_(underscore) seems interesting as well.

~~~
jmsbrwr
Because I come from a Ruby/Rails background, I opted to go with EJS over Jade.
The syntax for EJS is identical to that of Rails (to the extent that, when
working with Rails, the <% %> EJS tag becomes <%% %>, so as not to conflict
with the <% %> Rails tag.).

